# Grrrr - iPhone borked



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2011)

I got a 3GS for myself and so am giving my 3G to the other half. 

I took it to one of those booth things to get it unlocked and when I got it back today and tried to restore it ready to hand over it is coming up with error messages and is stuck in recovery mode.  

I've googled the errors and don't quite understand what's wrong but am going to try and follow some instructions tomorrow when I'm not so wound up. 

Very cross and this is just for venting really, although any helpful advice would be appreciated.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

What error messages are you getting?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2011)

It started off with 1051 which I followed some instructions for (downloading tiny village is it? Can't remember now not on pc) and then the error changed to 3194. I tried it in a different computer and that came up with a 6 something error before not recognising the phone at all.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

There's a solution here but it looks horribly fiddly:



> *Fix Error 3194*
> 
> The fix is the same regardless of what operating system you are using:
> 
> ...


http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/06/error-3194-fix-for-itunes/


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, and maybe try this first:



> Error 3000-3999: (3002, 3004, 3013, 3014, 3164, 3194, and so on) Error codes in the 3000 range generally mean that iTunes cannot contact the gs.apple.com server on ports 80 or 443. This may be because out-of-date or incorrectly configured security or firewall software is interfering, an entry in your hosts file redirecting requests to gs.apple.com, or due to your Internet proxy settings.  If you are using a proxy, try without using one or with a known-good network.  If that does not resolve the issue, follow iTunes for Windows: Troubleshooting security software issues. Error 3014 may indicate that you need to free up more disk space on the computer before trying to restore again.
> 
> Possible causes: Firwall/Antivirus (Kaspersky particularly), router blocking the port or address, or, if you have ever used a program to hack your phone such as tinyumbrella it corrupted your hosts file. You will need to edit this file and remove all lines containing gs.apple.com.
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3012850?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2011)

They are the two things I am going to try tomorrow. When I will hopefully have more patience. Although I had a quick look at the first one today and couldn't find the host file. But that may have been the frustration clouding my eyes.  

I am off work until Wednesday so if I can't work it out I may take a trip to the apple store.


----------



## grit (Oct 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> They are the two things I am going to try tomorrow. When I will hopefully have more patience. Although I had a quick look at the first one today and couldn't find the host file. But that may have been the frustration clouding my eyes.
> 
> I am off work until Wednesday so if I can't work it out I may take a trip to the apple store.



On windows, the hosts file does not have a file extension so you might need to modify your folder view options to view protected files.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ta


----------



## Me76 (Oct 31, 2011)

OK - I am trying the first option above and it won't let me save any changes to the host file.  says cannot create ath: Make sure the path and file name are correct.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am off work until Wednesday so if I can't work it out *I may take a trip to the apple store*.


They'll be more than happy to help once you've mentionned "I took it to one of those booth things to get it unlocked"
...


Spoiler



Sorry, no help I know, but I thought it should be mentioned


----------



## Me76 (Oct 31, 2011)

well, I got it working again but now it is locked again.

I've taken it back to the booth thing and hopefully will manage to get my phone back, unlocked and without paying any more money.

:fingers crossed:


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Wifey's 3GS has just borked. Fully charged, went to make a call and it switched off now will not power on 

It is right at the end of an O2 contract so about 2 years old. I can't see any reason why O2 would do anything to help so would the Apple store be the only option?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2012)

O2 wont help as soon as its out of its 1 year warranty.

I went into to ask them to help me sort out the fact my camera wouldnt take photos...... they told me they couldnt help.

I called them cunts, then fixed it myself.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Apple store on the phone were helpful and told me to bring it in. O2 just told me to upgrade. Will see.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2012)

o2 are wankers.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

O2 are okay. Been good service for me over 4 years now. The phone is weeks away from 2 years old and contract is over.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine went wrong 4 months before my contract was over and wouldnt even look at it, they told me I'd have to buy a new one.

The only real reason I havent left is that I've still got completely unlimited internet, and the only other options are 3 (who i've been with and hated) and giffgaff (who my housemate is with and constantly moans about it not working).


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Why didn't you just get O2 to unlock it, instead of taking it to some fly-by-night stall?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 2, 2012)

Me76 said:


> well, I got it working again but now it is locked again.
> 
> I've taken it back to the booth thing and hopefully will manage to get my phone back, unlocked and without paying any more money.
> 
> :fingers crossed:



So you took it back to the people who fucked it up in the first place?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bungle has a good point, if you ring o2 they unlock it for you free.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

sim667 said:


> o2 are wankers.



Just to update, O2 took the phone and got it working again. Also gave it a clean and full charge before returning


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just to update, O2 took the phone and got it working again. Also gave it a clean and full charge before returning


i.e. they replaced it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> i.e. they replaced it



Nope, same phone


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 2, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Bungle has a good point, if you ring o2 they unlock it for you free.


You don't even have to ring them up, you can do it from their website....at least you could a while ago.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nope, same phone


Did you mark it with your scent?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Did you mark it with your scent?



No, just the serial number and the marks in identical places


----------



## sim667 (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just to update, O2 took the phone and got it working again. Also gave it a clean and full charge before returning



Really? I went in and they told me after 12 months and the manufacturers warranty had run out I'd have to buy a new one...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

It's just that normally they don't know much if anything about this stuff. Though, possibly it was just the battery that needed changing, or they sent it to Apple.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 2, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Really? I went in and they told me after 12 months and the manufacturers warranty had run out I'd have to buy a new one...


That's bollocks. Goods are supposed to last a reasonable time.  1 year for a >£500 phone is not reasonable.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 2, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Really? I went in and they told me after 12 months and the manufacturers warranty had run out I'd have to buy a new one...


That is not remotely fair when you consider that the best contract you can get will be an 18 month one and most of them are for 24 months. Also under EU regulations goods are guaranteed for 2 years automatically.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's just that normally they don't know much if anything about this stuff. Though, possibly it was just the battery that needed changing, or they sent it to Apple.



Probably as they have had nearly £5k out of me over 4 years


----------



## sim667 (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder if it was just a one off thing they said to me then, or whether its o2's policy


----------

